# HAPPY EASTER ..



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 10, 2004)

Just wanted to say Happy Easter to all the Donkey forum friends, from MeadowRidge Miniatures......Corinne & Bob


----------



## minimule (Apr 11, 2004)

Happy Easter to you too from down in the Southwest.


----------



## shminifancier (Apr 11, 2004)

The same from here from Wisc. where the ground is white with frost this wonderful Easter Morn..


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 11, 2004)

shminifancier, at least you only have frost.....we have snow this morning and its still snowing out, we'll probably have snow on Memorial Day! Guess I wont be having any Easter Egg hunt outside today, all they would have to do is follow my tracks!


----------



## shminifancier (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh my,,,well I called my Mom and Dad in Oshkosh yesterday, and it was snowing over there also, I guess it was not sticking to the ground but coming down fairly heavy,,But not around here just saw a few flurries and that was it...

And most of the day yesterday and most all of today I have been and will be reinstalling Programs back on this computer,,,I LOST everything yesterday AM



And after spending over 2 hours on the phone will DELL I finally got back up and running but nothing is installed so I have to do everything back on ....I am lucky I use only one password for things



But I have to do every I have not even installed my printer yet, nor my scanner and things I have ALL my cute pictures saved on a External Zip Drive so I still have them



So I best get back to work installing other things now


----------

